# Another German "Hello"



## marcotronic (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi composer folks,

I´m Marco from Germany and just want to say Hello to this nice community. Music is just one of my passionate hobbies (My main occupation is software developer).

I´ve started my musical “career” with the age of 15 playing the electric guitar (I´m almost 40 now) and I have started to sing about 20 years ago. In 1995 I began producing music digitally on Windows machines (usually band oriented or electronic music) I have to admit that I usually spend hours of hours of checking out several plugins or synths etc. and improving my then Windows computer and I hardly did anything productive during all that time.

In 2005 I had a short period of trying to get into orchestration and bought some East West stuff but that lasted for a few weeks only. I´ve been trying to get back into this for a couple of weeks now and I want to focus on a mixture of electronic and orchestral music for games and films (My favourite OST of all times is the soundtrack of "Tron Legacy" - I can´t stop listening to that. Actually it´s playing on my iPhone right now (I´m having lunch break  )) I´d love to do something going into this direction musically. My latest lib purchases have been LASS and Symphobia and I love Omnisphere and Sylenth 1. About two years ago I switched from Windows PCs to Mac completely and it was the best descision I ever made (hope for a 64-Bit play engine soon, though  )

I´m really looking foward to this new (new for me) community and I hope to find lots of tips and tricks. On the other side I´m gonna try to help as much as I can, too.

Thanks for your attention. Back to work 

Marco


----------



## JohnG (Mar 16, 2011)

Great to hear from you, Marco. Very happy to have another member from Germany; interesting that you are such a fan of Tron. I am going to have to give that another listen.

Looking forward to hearing some of your music when you are ready.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 16, 2011)

Greetings from Germany over the globe to Germany and: Welcome!


----------



## marcotronic (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot, guys! 

Marco


----------

